# Some images for criticism



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello all, 
I look through all the images on here and there are some real stunners. 
Thought I'd better post a few of something other than my car.....

Please let me know what you think.

Some are scans from 35mm, some from my Fuji E900 and some from my recent Pentax K100D Super.

Thanks,
Joe.

Manchester - George St West










Urbis Manchester










Liverpool - Albert Dock










Liverpool - Paradise Project - now when's this going to get finished??










Looking across Moors - Rochdale / Heywood










Morecambe










Moreton - Wirral










LLandudno










Llandudno










Apologies if there are too many or files are too large - I reduced them all in PS.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Urbis Manchester:thumb:


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks - I had a customer who used to be in the Corn Exchange and I nipped to the loo and the window was open. This was the view if you leant right out!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mmmmm, do you always take a camera with you to the toilet. Seriously some great photographs there. Particularly like the B&W landscape and the Albert dock. I'd be tempted to do a bit of cropping on the last two or three pics though. :thumb:


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

lol - the compact is always in my jacket pocket! 
I dont know where I'd crop the last few - I like the feeling of space they all have.
The Albert Dock pic was shot last Friday - I had to double back through the centre about 4ish so the light was just getting nice.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

joe_525d said:


> lol - the compact is always in my jacket pocket!
> I dont know where I'd crop the last few - I like the feeling of space they all have.
> The Albert Dock pic was shot last Friday - I had to double back through the centre about 4ish so the light was just getting nice.


I put a piece of paper over your pis on the screen to see if they looked anymore dramatic. It's all subjective though.

Try it with the last picture. Cover the left hand side to blank out the sign on the fence which I find distracting to the eye. I think it improves the picture and brings in the rule of thirds into the scene. Just my opinion though. Other folks will differ. It is amazing though how a scene can change with cropping.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Going to sound like a right softee here, but thanks for the pics of Llandudno.

The GF and I walked to the top of the great orme (that bloody big rock in the background) on a bright but blood freezing January morning and it was right at the summit that I propsed to her, and she said yes. 

It took a few attempts though as i was knackered and really out of breath. The trams weren't running in January and I'm not exactly in my peak of fitness. Still it was a weekend that I'll never forget


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

306chris said:


> Going to sound like a right softee here, but thanks for the pics of Llandudno.
> 
> The GF and I walked to the top of the great orme (that bloody big rock in the background) on a bright but blood freezing January morning and it was right at the summit that I propsed to her, and she said yes.
> 
> It took a few attempts though as i was knackered and really out of breath. The trams weren't running in January and I'm not exactly in my peak of fitness. Still it was a weekend that I'll never forget


I bet that wasn't the only puffing and panting that went on that weekend.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I bet that wasn't the only puffing and panting that went on that weekend.


Lets just say my inhaler was in demand all weekend.


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol. I took my little lad and pushed him round in the pram. It was freezing then - 2 weeks or so ago - but I hadnt been for ages so enjoyed the wander.

I was mulling over cloning out the sign on the pier but the more I looked at it, the more I quite like it - adds to the emptiness of the pier / beach. May clone it out and then have a butchers.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Lovely pics, you can almost see where i live on the Paradise Street 1!

Think its supposed to be finished in 2011 or thereabouts :thumb:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow there amazing


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

deej said:


> Lovely pics, you can almost see where i live on the Paradise Street 1!
> 
> Think its supposed to be finished in 2011 or thereabouts :thumb:


Only 3 years after all the Capital of Culture stuff then.......

I've given up on Rice Lane and all that end of the city.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I went to school in Llandudno! Cool selection of pics, thanks.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

THe collapsed deckchair shot is in a different leauge to the rest


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

what premiership to championship or conference to blue square?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought it was excellent :thumb:

Don't get me wrong they are all good, technically competent but some maybe a little boring. Deckchair shotw as a clever find/composition and nice juxtaposition with the wooden slats


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

Nice effects there mate,the first looks like a toy train set.
Phill


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

Thought I'd post a couple or so more. I was lucky enough to get a morning off today so went for a walk through Manchester with the camera and then once over the fields on the way home.














































Hopefully tomorrow I can get back to washing the car!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice pics those last five too. My only crit would be that a much longer or a bit shorter shutter speed on the one with the old chap walking. The fourth pic is very thought provoking. :thumb:


----------

